# wanted: baby alligator snapping turtle in singapore



## koo82 (Jul 6, 2014)

looking for one baby alligator snapping turtle in singapore. pls pm me if have any for sale. thanks a million


----------



## Kitty_Mao88 (Jan 19, 2015)

you still looking for this?


----------

